# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Διαμονή απογαλακτισμένων Τιμπράντο

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

Καλημερα στην παρεα.  Απορια, τα μικρα τιμπραντο που απογαλλακτιζονται τα βαζουμε σε κλουβα πτησης.  (ολα μαζι αρσενικα θυλικα, μπορουμε να εχουμε γνωμη για το φυλο τοσο νωρις?)  σε κλουβα πτησης εκπεδευονται το ιδιο καλα, με το να ειναι χορια το καθε ενα?

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπέρα,τα μικρα σε κλουβα πτησης ολα μαζι εως τελος καλοκαιριου

----------


## oasis

καλο θα ειναι να ξεχωριζει βεβαια η καθε φουρνια γιατι τα λιγο μεγαλυτερα μπορει να μην αφηνουν τους τελευταιους να τρωνε οσο πρεπει και να τους παρενοχλουν.Με αρκετα μεγαλο ποσοστο επιτυχιας μπορεις να εχεις μια αποψη απο πολυ νωρις για τα ποια ειναι αρσενικα. Στο δαχτυλιδωμα ελεγξε ποια πουλια εχουν μεγαλυτερο το μεσαιο δαχτυλο και γραψε τον αριθμο δαχτυλιδιου τους. Τα 9 στα 10 ειναι αρσενικα (μου το εχει πει εμπειρος εκτροφεας αλλα θα ηθελα να ακουσω αν καποιος εχει αλλη αποψη για την μεθοδο)

----------

